# Yellowstone Trip Aug. 14-16



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

My buddies and I made our annual pilgrimage to the Northeast corner of the park to do some fishing. Overall, it was a great trip. We had great weather...we only got one quick thunderstorm on the Afternoon of Aug. 15th while fishing Soda Butte. We camped at the Tower Fall campground. There are always 100's of bison in the Lamar valley in mid August, but I've never seen so many as this year. It got a bit "dicey" a couple times trying to safely make our way to the river amongst all the large, grunting mamals we encountered.

We caught fish on five different rivers in the park: Lamar, Soda Butte, Yellowstone, Cache Creek and Slough Creek. It was a great trip. We caught a ton of fish. We saw a good sized grizzly bear on the upper lamar (about 1.5 miles down stream of cache creek) on Aug. 16th...unfortunately, my point and shoot camera didn't doesn't zoom in too well on animals that are 150 yards away, but I will always know that the brown blob in the photos is a grizzly









On the Yellowstone River we encountered something that I had never seen before. I looked upstream about 100 yards and I saw something bobbing in the river. At first I thought it was some sort of water fowl, but as it got closer to us we discovered that it was a small fawn that got separated from its mother and swept down river. At one point it went completely under the water in a small rapid section, and I was afraid it would drown. The little deer was a fighter! She managed to swim through the swift current until she landed on the very island that we were fishing. She was shivering and exhausted, and she seem exasperated when she looked up to see that after all her effort to get to safety...she was not alone on the small island. There were three ugly looking humans staring at her! Eventually, she did swim the rest of the way across the river to safety. It was amazing!







Slough Creek (right by the confluence w/ the Lamar River)


Soda Butte




Lamar River




Cache Creek


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Good stuff! That looks like fun.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very nice Smoothie! Good pics and story!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Soda butte was super crowded when I was there this year. Yellowstone is one of my favorite places on earth. I did get this beast from the park this year it is a 27 inch cut in a 28 inch net:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Man, that is the stuff! Looks like a great time on some really nice looking rivers.


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

orvis1 said:


> Soda butte was super crowded when I was there this year. Yellowstone is one of my favorite places on earth. I did get this beast from the park this year it is a 27 inch cut in a 28 inch net:


Holy Crap! That's the biggest Yellowstone Cuttie that I've ever seen. Did you get that one from the lake??


----------

